# It's about time!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Caught my first keeper redfish today also caught another keeper right after him along with a few undersize. The reds were everywhere this morning but were picky and when one would bite he wouldn't hit the fly very hard.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Where were you fishing?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to Go! Beautiful fish and well posed photo. Have you been practicing?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Good deal!!! Now hopefully y'all can make the trip down south this Saturday.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome!! Congrats! Fine looking redfish - has a nice cooper/bronze color to it.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Dirty!!:dance:


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> Way to Go! Beautiful fish and well posed photo. Have you been practicing?


I cast at my pond every chance I get it whenever it has water in it!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Xplorin08 said:


> Awesome!! Congrats! Fine looking redfish - has a nice cooper/bronze color to it.


Thanks that's one fish ill remember for the rest of my life! Now time for a tarpon!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

AguaMala said:


> Good deal!!! Now hopefully y'all can make the trip down south this Saturday.


I'm just waiting on the word from the boss!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

MASON watch out for what you wish for son! Go ahead and stick a few hundred redfish before trying that Tarpon. I suggest trying to land a few mega jacks first, then after replacing all of your busted up gear you might understand what you are in for. A 125 lb. tarpon can fight you easily for two hours if you don't have the skill to whip'em fast. Those long fights are not good for the tarpon either and can attract the grey suits too which is also not good. 

12 wt rods, 600 grain sinking line, twenty mph wind, from the front platform of a skiff, sight casting to a tarpon with your heart pounding like never before...now that takes some skilzzz son. Patients is what you need at this point, at your age a tarpon will kick your butt royally, but with time you'll learn. Tarpon are not the instant gratification you want without putting in the time. You'll see. 

Nice Redfish though isn't that first run unbelievable. As the summer wears on move down to a 6wt. and see if you can handle a big red or trophy trout. I covet sightcasting to and catching a 30"+ trout as much as a tarpon...er no I don't but it's close. After I catch one tarpon for the year I'm usually done though, I feel their fishery doesn't need more pressure than it already has. Same with the big trout, you'll see far fewer 30"+ trout than you will 125 lb. tarpon. Stick with your fly rod and have a great time fishing.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Golden I understand everything your saying a few years ago I jumped a tarpon on spinning tackle and man that was one of the coolest things I've ever seen! Like you said the tarpon are being very pressured and I'm afraid if I wait to long there won't be a chance for me to catch one. Same thing with our trout fishery we've got croaker soakers out there tearing the fish up and not thinking about what their doing and if something doesn't get done about that its going to be very bad. All I want to do is at least hook a tarpon on fly tackle and watch him dance on the end of my line. If it turns out that the fish is to big trust me ill break him off! I'm not going to kill a creature like the tarpon just to say I caught one because one day I want my kids to be able to catch a tarpon!


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats.. Nice red on fly.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Good responses! Contact Capt'n. Kevin Townsend (KT) down in POC when you're ready. He'll put you right in the middle of them if that is what you want. Good Luck


----------

